# Check This Tank Out



## PhantastickFish (Dec 29, 2006)

So call me crazy, but the post says its a 40 gallon tank that's 4 feet long. when you look at the pic it looks like someones going to get a SICK deal. looks like a 90 to me.

http://flint.craigslist.org/for/2200274857.html


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

link? pics?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)




----------



## PhantastickFish (Dec 29, 2006)

I added the linkkk. feisty this morning arnt we.

http://flint.craigslist.org/for/2200274857.html


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Looks like a 40g to me, 48x12x16.
I have 2.


----------



## PhantastickFish (Dec 29, 2006)

o. haha. well alright.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

That is clearly no 40gal tank! I have 1/2 a dozen 4' 33-35gal tanks. That's easily a 60gal+ tank. Idk about a good deal, I'd be afraid of that tank(I bet it bows when full).might only be 50-55gal. Call em up & get the measurements, are you thinking of buying it?


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

^^ maybe a 55g....depending on height.
But looks like the 40's I have.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

It does look ft wide & a lil shorter than a 55gal. Idk definitely looks more than 5gal bigger than my baby tanks(mars tanks)(walmart display tanks) might be 40gal but my guess is 45-50gal. Pics are hard to judge measurements though. Looks clean with no trim.but I still say it bows in the middle if full. Doesn't look sturdy to me.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

looks like a 40L to me...call him up


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

BRUNER247 said:


> It does look ft wide & a lil shorter than a 55gal. Idk definitely looks more than 5gal bigger than my baby tanks(mars tanks)(walmart display tanks) might be 40gal but my guess is 45-50gal. Pics are hard to judge measurements though.* Looks clean with no trim.but I still say it bows in the middle if full. Doesn't look sturdy to me.*


x2.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

ya depends on the measurements....and with out the fram and the center brace i wouldnt touch it


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Looks just like the 40 long sitting next to me


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I think it could be a 40 but there isn't much things in the pic to compare the tanksize to. I wouldn't touch it if it was derimmed though. If you want a rimless buy a rimless don't remove the rim on a tank that size. Rimless tanks are made with thicker glass for a reason. Generally peopel say derimming 5-10g tanks are fine but I would not use a derimmed 20g+.


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

It has a center brace, I haven't seena 40 gal tank in person but that looks to be close in size to my 75 gal.


----------



## PhantastickFish (Dec 29, 2006)

im not interested. just thought it looked a lot bigger.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Joe.G said:


> It has a center brace, I haven't seena 40 gal tank in person but that looks to be close in size to my 75 gal.


Both my 40's have center braces...that tank is a 40, max 55g.


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

Yeah it does look alot bigger.


----------



## rross2007 (Mar 27, 2010)

someone who knows enough about the tank to call it 'long' will probably know what size it is.


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

i agree with the others. looks bigger, but without a center brace... just waiting for a mess.


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

if it was derimmed stay away.

Unless you know your glass thinkness calculations.


----------

